# GH is more poop now.



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

GH sent me 3 whole offers for lunch today (declined all), I was scheduled 11-3 and 5pm-10pm.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Hexonxonx said:


> GH sent me 3 whole offers for lunch today (declined all), I was scheduled 11-3 and 5pm-10pm.


Did you get any $3 orders?


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Did you get any $3 orders?


Here's what they were:


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Hexonxonx said:


> Here's what they were:
> 
> View attachment 646448


Thanks

I'm having similar experiences, but less orders, on top of that.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

This platform is hot terds now.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> This platform is hot terds now.


There was a time when GH used to make up half my income for the week. Last week, I made $80 on 2 deliveries. This week, I've made nothing. I've had a fairly good week on DD even though it's been a bit slower.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

I've gotten nothing from 5-7pm tonight either. I just happened to check my schedule and it marked me absent those two hrs. Toggled on and off and it sent me a garbage order immediately.


----------



## 224619 (Jan 2, 2022)

GrubHub here in Miami keeps failing me I decided to ditch it ... sent me twice to restaurant with pick up times already generously delayed when i get there restaurant just got the order, wtf did GH do all that time ... called the customer out of curiosity GH had her food ready for even later ...they dont value the driver time ...they want you to make minimum wages with all expenses on you forget about support its sooo flaky - i think everyone should delete this cranky app.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Moflorida said:


> i think everyone should delete this cranky app.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

I get 1000 offers a day on DD, which is mostly just the same garbage orders over and over getting rejected. 

I might get 10-15 from GH, but mostly decent offers.

There's more orders on DD but not always more money.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

I restarted my phone and the old GH is back.


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

Not only me but a lot of drivers are bailing on GH. Blocks are open all day, all week here. DD is much better lately.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Toby2 said:


> Not only me but a lot of drivers are bailing on GH. Blocks are open all day, all week here. DD is much better lately.


I made $135 on 6 deliveries tonight on doordash. I came home at 11 because the streets got too icy or else I would have stayed out longer. I made nothing on Grubhub again.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Depending on the area but in Houston the only place Hub and Dash do well is in the Downtown area…

Uber is the one I never use because it pays so little here…

If I head to another city and inform Hub the day before they usually will transfer me to that city and three places I do very well in but the drive is long and I just can not do it daily.

Uber does well in San Antonio and College towns but Houston it is just so bad that I just do five deliveries a day and shut it off so I can use the car rental option…

With Hub I can earn around two bills in a day and Dash another seventy and Uber maybe thirty if I am lucky…


----------



## KR23 (May 29, 2017)

Yup. Noticing GH has been less busy of late and has also had more offers on the low end than before.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

I think gh is blacklisting drivers, my friend and I get together sometimes and I receive offers and he doesn't, he's gone 3 days without receiving any offers, I also heard from another guy I know who went 1 week without receiving any offers until he started receiving offers again.


----------



## 224619 (Jan 2, 2022)

rideshareapphero said:


> I think gh is blacklisting drivers, my friend and I get together sometimes and I receive offers and he doesn't, he's gone 3 days without receiving any offers, I also heard from another guy I know who went 1 week without receiving any offers until he started receiving offers again.


did they book blocks ?


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Moflorida said:


> did they book blocks ?


Yes and the guy I know was blocked from scheduling blocks because he was getting paid the pay guarantee. Gh accused him of abusing it.


----------

